# Rally Fun Match brag.



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

So on a whim, I entered Gryffon in a Rally-O fun match. Now keep in mind that I have never attended a Rally-O class, and I have only had two or three sessions of going over some signs with SchH a club member and done a couple of practice runs with her help. 

So I entered Gryff in Novice B, and we scored 198! Got lots of compliments too from others and the judge about what a nice run we had. Also entered the Advance run, but we disqualified because we missed an automatic sit after a pivot. That was totally a handler mistake, I was off fast and furious, focusing on the next sign, and didn't give Gryffon enough time to plop his rear end down. If it hadn't been for that handler gaffe, we would have gotten another 198.

So what the heck, it's only for fun, I entered Gryff into the Excellent run at the last minute. Gryff did great - except the weave poles threw him for a loop, and my brain was fried, and didn't complete some of the exercises properly, but Gryff would have been able to do them if it hadn't been up to me. :help:
Everyone just loved his focus and how responsive and happy he was. I got comments like: "So nice to see a working dog that can work!" 

It was fun, and more challenging than I thought it would be (for me, everything happens so fast, and with a big dog in a small space, you really have to plan and think ahead for every step and every move and not loose your way on course! :wild:.) So there is another fun match in a couple of weeks, and a real-live trial a month from now. Got an entry form, so I plan on being there. 

Very happy with my boy, it was something new for him to be working in a small space, amid such crowds and distractions, but he took it all in stride, and hung out in his crate in between, not reacting to the people and dogs coming and going. But honestly, both on and off the course, he performed and acted exactly as I expected. What can I say, he is one awesome boy! :wub:


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

How great! I'm thinking of taking Koshka into Rally. I hope he can do that well. Grats!!


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Glad to hear you had fun..We are doing rally in a few weeks and have not taken any classes yet. Just printed off the signs and play in the yard. Pretty sure we can do Novice just fine. I think its fun, and upbeat..the dogs like it. I am surprised more people on the forum dont try it..There are some challenging signs..makes you think!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Great job Gryff! Too bad about the handler error.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Great job Gryff! Too bad about the handler error.


LoL Debbie . . . rub it in! To think what he could be if it wasn't for my bumbling efforts in his shadow . . .


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats!


----------

